# Dyn.Seiten spiegeln als stat.Seiten (Umzug von Server auf Webspace)



## starter_de (29. April 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin nun endlich registriert (kenne die Seite aber schon länger), und habe eine Frage. Habe leider nichts entsprechendes über die Suche gefunden...

Ich habe eine dynamisch erzeugte Website. 
Die Seiten dieser Website sind in Google indiziert. Die URL sieht aktuell etwa so aus:

http://www.meine-seite.de/123/abc/456/xyz/die_seite.html

Insgesamt sind es ca. 12.000 Seiten und etwa 5.000 Seiten sind in Google indiziert.

Da ich den Server, worauf diese Seite läuft, bald kündigen werde, und das Projekt in der Form aufgebe, möchte ich die dynamischen Seiten in statische umwandeln. Dabei möchte ich die in Google indizierten URLs beibehalten (oder auch "sinnvoll ändern"). 
Es geht darum, die Visitors zu behalten!


Also:
status quo: dyn. Seiten mit bestimmter Linkstruktur

Ziel: Umzug von Server auf Webspache, dyn. Seiten spiegeln als statische Seiten, Visitors sollten erhalten bleiben, interne Links sollen gültig bleiben (wie Navigation, etc.)

Wie gehe ich da am besten vor?

Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
1. mit einem Offline-Browser wie Teleport Pro die Seiten downloaden und dabei die Website-Struktur beibehalten (somit sind alle Seiten erst einmal statisch)
2. Upload der statischen Seite auf dem neuen Webspace

Soweit so gut.

Mit Teleport kann ich ja die Website lokal spiegeln. Kann ich die lokale Spiegelung einfach auf ein Webspace uploaden, ohne dass die internen Verlinkungen ungültig werden? 
Die von Teleport produzierten Html-Codes werden der lokalen Umgebung angepasst (also auch die internen Links werden lokal angepasst).

Meine Frage ist, wie ich erreiche, dass die internen Verlinkungen auf dem neuen Webspace funktionieren.

Am liebsten würde ich ja zusätzlich die indizierten URLs umleiten wollen:
http://www.meine-seite.de/123/abc/456/xyz/die_seite.html
=>
http://www.meine-seite.de/die_seite_1.html

Wie kann ich soetwas machen?

Würde mich über Hinweise sehr freuen!

Nachtrag:
Ich habe jetzt einen Ansatz, was die interne Verlinkung betrifft - deshalb eine neue Frage:
ich muss wahrscheinlich bei allen Html-Dateien die "Verlinkungszusätze", die Teleport für die lokale Verlinkung hinzugefügt hat, löschen. Also "Suchen und Ersetzen" bzw. "Suchen und löschen" bei ca. 12.000 Seiten.
Gibt es einen Editor oder sonstige Programme, was so etwas kann?


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. April 2004)

Hallo.....


Ultra-Edit kann Text in beliebig vielen Dateien Suchen und ersetzen.

Aber das Auswählen der Dateien dürfte bei 12000 Stück etwas nervig werden
Ich würd mir da lieber nen Skript schreiben, was mir lokal alle Dateien in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis bearbeitet.


----------

